

Ask HN: Do you know of a road conditions data source? - adammichaelc

I've been trying to find one -- an API of some kind that allows you to enter a location or a freeway and get back road conditions. If you know of something like this let me know, thanks!
======
iterationx
<http://developer.yahoo.com/traffic/> ?

------
mwerty
traffic.com owned by navteq owned by nokia is your friend. The data is not
free though. INRIX may have something but I'm not sure.

